# Woofer wiring help . . . please!



## kerzymusicman (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a '04 Xterra and my boss just sold me two 10" MTX's. I have the wiring ran and everything but I don't know where to plug the wires in the deck. If somebody could help me, before I blow my stereo, that'd be great.

Mike


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

*For newbie introductions & questions regarding the forums
Technical questions should be asked in the appropriate section below*

GO HERE
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
they will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## kerzymusicman (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks, bro. You kick azz!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I hope you have an amp for those subs.....


----------



## kerzymusicman (Apr 17, 2005)

Ya, he gave me a little tiny amp. I wouldn't even really call it an amp, though. Its only got 100 watts.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

does it have high level inputs or just rca inputs?


----------



## kerzymusicman (Apr 17, 2005)

Just RCA. It's really a piecer. I think he got it at Wal-Mart or something. It's called a 'Soaring Eagle' or something like that.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well then you'll need a line output converter, which will probably cost more than the amp is worth....anyway, it converts the high level outputs from the headunit to a low level rca signal that you can run to the external amp.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

kerzymusicman said:


> Just RCA. It's really a piecer. I think he got it at Wal-Mart or something. It's called a 'Soaring Eagle' or something like that.


that amp is likely to be little better than the powered outputs from your head unit. Save the effort and make a coaster out of it, get some cash together and buy a decent amp. Without one, your subs will sound like total garbage and you will be extremely disappointed.


----------

